# 1/35 m35a1 quad .50 gun truck



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys,

Here is a 1/35 M35A1 QUAD .50 GUN TRUCK by Afv Club For a retired Sgt Major...


----------

